# SR9C - Trigger Connector



## weimerheimer (Oct 16, 2014)

Is there any difference between buying an Ultimate Ghost Trigger Connector vs. taking the time and polishing the factory trigger connector? 
I understand the Ghost has "holes" to help let dirt and debris out in some sort of way, but would there be any difference in terms of "pull" or "travel"?


----------

